# Waze en partage de connexion entre iPhone et ipade partage



## PDD (4 Avril 2019)

bonjour à tous, comme je ne trouve pas de carte prépayée uniquement pour les datas que va consommer mon iPad cellulaire, j’ai activé le partage entre mon iPhone et l’ipad. Sauf erreur ou mauvaise comprehension de ma part, dans ces conditions mon iPad « pompe » les données sur mon crédit iPhone. Avis je bien compris? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Avril 2019)

Oui, tu as bien compris. 
Rien n’est hélas gratuit.
Fais toutefois attention aux mises à jour automatiques de l’iPad si le partage se fait en Wifi. La barrière des 100Mo (ou 200) ne vaut plus puisque l’ipad se croit à la maison et que le serveur le voit en wifi.


----------



## PDD (4 Avril 2019)

Dans mon cas c’est pour utiliser l’ipad Comme gps avec Waze. Waze ne consomme pas beaucoup de données et avec mon forfait de 1,5Go pour mon iPhone cela devrait aller.


----------

